# Insertion of a Penrose drain



## Mindy Davis (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm needing some help with how to bill for a penrose drain that was placed during a laceration.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 6, 2010)

*Please post the scrubbed note*

Not sure I understand your question. Please post the scrubbed procedure note for an accurate response. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## bestdgevr@hotmail.com (Dec 12, 2013)

*penrose dain*

Can someone just please let us know what the code for placing a penrose drain is? 
Thanks, 
shanap


----------

